# Malcolm in the Middle DVD's



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I've heard from Justin Berfield (Reese on Malcolm in the Middle), that MITM will be coming out on DVD towards November or December. He said that it could be as late as February 2003, but he said that they are going to put out at least the first season on DVD. That's awesome. MITM is my favorite show. 

P.S. - I talk to Justin all the time, so I have connections. LOL.


----------

